# BD bite.... does it hurt?



## neil270289 (Sep 14, 2008)

i hvent been biten by my beardie yet but i was wondering how it feels... is it painful or not?


----------



## lukendaniel (Jan 10, 2007)

they very rarely bite, mine did by accident the other day, it didnt so much hurt as sting like a bad paper cut. The shock is the worst part as i say was an accident you'd be very very unlucky if ours ever got you I wouldn't worry about it.

Vicky


----------



## charlottej1983 (Oct 29, 2007)

na, like a pinch... my adult male nailed me when i was hand feeding him. didnt break the skin, just dented my nail slightly


----------



## POAGeckos (Jul 11, 2008)

Well, mine is still young, but when he bites(nasty little bugger), it isn't that strong, sorta just alittle pinch as said above.


----------



## tina b (Oct 3, 2007)

they can be bad yes i had a real nasty begger once and it bit my hubby on the arm which gave him mild blood poisoning and so followed a course of antibiotics:whistling2:


----------



## alnessman (Mar 8, 2008)

tina b said:


> they can be bad yes i had a real nasty begger once and it bit my hubby on the arm which gave him mild blood poisoning and so followed a course of antibiotics:whistling2:


 


was the beardie ok :devil:


----------



## debcot1 (May 13, 2008)

ive never been bitten by any of mine. i think its quite rare that you get a nasty one, but yeah youre more likely to get bitten by accident!!


----------



## MarshallDavies (Sep 24, 2008)

*...*

its just like being pinched!


----------



## Trice (Oct 4, 2006)

debcot1 said:


> ive never been bitten by any of mine. i think its quite rare that you get a nasty one, but yeah youre more likely to get bitten by accident!!



Agreed, Even though i have the grumpiest male ever! he hates me. And has done in the year and half i've had him! But he's never actually bitten me. 
My female is more interested in food near her than attacking me:lol2:


----------



## kaimarion (Dec 31, 2007)

neil270289 said:


> i hvent been biten by my beardie yet but i was wondering how it feels... is it painful or not?


It's not what I would call painful but my 6 month old BD managed to break the skin when she bit me.


----------



## Baby_DJ (Sep 24, 2008)

When i had beardies they never bit me. i had them from babies until they were 2 years old.


----------



## SpiderGirl33 (Sep 2, 2007)

My sisters female bit me :sad: Owww 

It wasnt her fault, she had her mouth open cos it was hot and I thought it would be extremely funny if I put my finger in her mouth! 
Big mistake!!!! :sad: 
I had teeth marks in my finger for a few days, and it did hurt a lot :lol2:


----------



## Baby_DJ (Sep 24, 2008)

lol spidergirl
that will teach ya
did ya mum tell ya to keep thingd out ur mouth
and other peoples  lol
i never got bit by mine 
they must of loved me :flrt:


----------



## SuperTed (Apr 19, 2007)

i know of someone who had to have stiches in their palm from an adult beardie bite :whistling2:


----------



## kaimarion (Dec 31, 2007)

SuperTed said:


> i know of someone who had to have stiches in their palm from an adult beardie bite :whistling2:


Not past possible as some morphs actualy have sharp teeth, I seen a pic on beardeddragon.org a WHILE ago showing this.
Also when hand feeding keep fingers out of the way :lol2:.


----------



## emrawkgrrl (Sep 7, 2008)

My beardie has never really bitten. When I was hand feeding a locust once she got a bit of my finger and it just felt like a peg really. 
Then the other time me and my friend were giving her a pill and she just shut her mouth on my friend's finger. Just left a white mark on the nail.


----------



## Reaper941 (Mar 21, 2008)

It's not painful at all, it's a really weird feeling. :2thumb:


----------



## miss-attitude (Jun 13, 2008)

*ouch*

my hubby was biten by one of our beardies last year, the poor thing was ill and we had to force feed for a while unfortunatly my hubbys finger got in the way and he was "chomped on" nearly took the top of his finger off, bloody srayed up me mirror, i was not chuffed as i was left to clean it and the beardie was not chuffed either, needless to say the beardie survived and was not to traumasised tho


----------



## rat man (Sep 8, 2008)

dunno about beardies, but my wife got bitten by my agama and she bled like hell(she put her finger in its mouth:crazy and i got bitten by a golden gecko the other day, didnt hurt much, more like a graze.


----------



## Triangulum (Apr 30, 2006)

Depends what age. I reguarly get bitten by the Beardies at work (He gets over excited over feeding period), However It doesn't draw blood, More of like two hard surfaces pushing down on your finger. With the rate my Adult male mauls his crickets and vedge, I would defernetly think it would draw blood and hurt, they have some chomp to say the least.

Scott


----------

